# When to buy Brooks Brothers Suits on sale?



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

Gentlemen,

I am interested in purchasing two 1818 Fitzgerald suits. The Brooks Brothers current offering is two for $1499, but I understand that the suits are occasionally offered @ two for $1000. 

Does anyone know when / how often this deal happens? I know that the NYC and SF store has sales right after XMAS, but any idea if there will there be an online or retail stores sale before then? 

Many thanks for your responses, as I am hoping to save as much $ as possible.

Best, AHS


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

In 2009, BB seemed to have many more sales than usual. I'm confident that there will be at least one more "good" sale between now and New Years. Said another way, I think that you can count on them doing at least an after-Christmas sale, and probably much more. Given that this is the middle of October already, I think you can be comfortable watching and waiting . . . not much longer I'm sure.


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

Generally, the best deal is the morning after Christmas. The semi-annual sale will be in progress, and the morning after, there is generally an additional 15% discount.


----------



## jmr (Mar 6, 2006)

I just purchased a Select 1818 suit from BB for $750. The retail is $1080, but they applied the recent 30% discount. On sale, the Select 1818 is worth the only slightly higher price because you get to choose from hundreds of fabrics, pick stitching or not, 2 or 3 button, flat front or pleats, etc. I am very pleased.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*If you haven't already, you should get a BB Master card...*

This gives you an additional 10% off a sale price when you uses it to buy a suit. In addition you'll get discount cards equal to 2% of BB purchases and 1% on all other purchases so you can accumulate quite a few discounts before your suit purchase.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember that during the BB Friends and Family last March some members on this forum were able able to apply the 30% off F&F sale discount to the 2 1818 suits for $1499 deal and were able to get the two suits for $1049.30. Brooks Brothers will probably have a Thanksgiving/Black Friday Sale next month and you might see some models and styles of the 1818 suits on sale for usually 25-30% off.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

I would love to recommend the 1818 Fitz, but in truth I had to cancel my order. I ordered a plain navy Fitz in June for $499 as part of their Father's Day sales. I got an email every few weeks letting me know that my order had been delayed by another month or so. Finally i got fed up in September and canceled the order. For what it is worth, the suit was listed as "In Stock", and I had originally intended to wear it to an event in August. My email canceling the order was a bit more rude than it should have been, but the folks at BB were gracious enough in their reply/apology to overlook it. Maybe it was because I am a 40L and that is a very rare size for them. Maybe it was simply due to huge sales, owing to the fantastic $499 price. Hopefully you are not also a 40L; if so, I wish you better luck than I encountered with the Fitzgerald.



> We sincerely apologize for the delay and have cancelled this item from your order as requested. Due to manufacturing delays, our stock has not been received at our facility which is why the suit has not shipped. We understand the frustration this delay has caused and apologize.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

flatline said:


> I would love to recommend the 1818 Fitz, but in truth I had to cancel my order. I ordered a plain navy Fitz in June for $499 as part of their Father's Day sales. I got an email every few weeks letting me know that my order had been delayed by another month or so. Finally i got fed up in September and canceled the order. For what it is worth, the suit was listed as "In Stock", and I had originally intended to wear it to an event in August. My email canceling the order was a bit more rude than it should have been, but the folks at BB were gracious enough in their reply/apology to overlook it. Maybe it was because I am a 40L and that is a very rare size for them. Maybe it was simply due to huge sales, owing to the fantastic $499 price. Hopefully you are not also a 40L; if so, I wish you better luck than I encountered with the Fitzgerald.


BB has the very bad habit of listing things "In Stock" that they don't have, or even won't have because they're on order and won't be in stock for months.

DH


----------



## jc1305us (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a 40L myself, and had trouble finding a sportcoat or blazer the other day. Found it very odd.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

jc1305us said:


> I'm a 40L myself, and had trouble finding a sportcoat or blazer the other day. Found it very odd.


The smaller BB retail locations will rarely have anything in a 40L. Even at larger stores, I've never seen any outerwear, formalwear, or Golden Fleece, and never more than a few Brooksease or 1818 items. Outlets are similarly devoid of anything with a tag that reads "40L".


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

BB should be having their 30% off for BB corporate members in a couple of weeks. If you have the AAAC corporate card, I am sure you can combine it with the 2 for $1499 deal. When they had the recent F&F 30% off, I don't think the 2 for $1499 was going on at that time.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

^Actually, it starts this Friday and runs through Sunday.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

The best time is probably their suit liquidation sale from 2 months back. I got an 1818 suit for $400, and while their Gold Fleece selection was limited, they were $600. This has only happened once so far though. I did remember purchasing 2 suits for $1050 in May during their semi-annual sale which was a buy 2 for $1,500 + 30% (or was it 35%?). The next best time would be the day after Christmas and before 2PM I believe.


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

How does one get the AAAC card?


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Alligator said:


> How does one get the AAAC card?


Make 100 posts and you get access to a 'special' part of the website containing the information for the AAAC corporate discount card.


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

I, for one, can't wait for the next good sale (and to getting my AAAC discount card). I recently picked up a gray plaid Saxxon Fitzgerald (during the last 2 for 1499 sale) and am really pleased with it.


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

This is very helpful. Thank you all for your responses and suggestions. 

AHS


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Best thing to do is sign up for the emails and/or get a BrooksCard or Brooks MasterCard.

BB is pretty light on its feet wrt discounting stuff to move, and the best way to stay up to date is to let them send you their postcards and emails.

This summer I got two 1818s for $898, minus the $100 rewards card I had, so about $400 per suit before the taxes and alterations fees. A very good buy IMO.

The AAAC discount card was not applicable.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Any chance their blazers will go on sale?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

LanceW said:


> Any chance their blazers will go on sale?


They're always included in the F&F 25% off promotions, bumped to 15% off the discounted price day after Christmas.

BB treats blazers (a real staple for them, no doubt) like all other tailored clothing--they don't hold them back from inclusion in the various sales.

Bought at a discount, I think their Country Club blazers are one of the best better-blazer values out there.


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to make a trip to BB also, thanks for the info on the sale beginning Friday!


----------



## parkave (Sep 10, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> ^Actually, it starts this Friday and runs through Sunday.


Mad Hatter: Do you have the coupon or link to this sale?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

There is no code-eligibility is contingent upon having a card. I suspect, but couldn't say for sure that the e-mail announcement came only to cardholders of record.

Don't sweat it-you've got time to get your card before the year-end clearance. And expect some more sales between now and then.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

One of the few exceptions to their many sales are their cordovan shoes, but I think you can still use the regular 15% off corporate discount with that.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Timeless Fashion said:


> One of the few exceptions to their many sales are their cordovan shoes, but I think you can still use the regular 15% off corporate discount with that.


I believe that Cordovan shoes are only discounted twice a year during their Christmas and Fathers Day Sales when they are no more than 25% off.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great info..


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Any new info about pre or post Christmas sales? I have a gift card but would prefer to wait to use it when I can get a Fitzgerald on sale...


----------

